# Looking for Scrap in Sacramento



## Moffett77 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am looking for scrap wood for various projects around the house. Anything will work at this point just trying to build some planter boxes in the backyard and get the shop set up in the new garage. Let me know if ya have anything you want out of your way or if there is a good spot to look.

Thanks LJS

Moffett


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

try craigslist. There's a free section that I keep my eye upon for scrap wood etc


----------



## scroller999 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Moffett 77, Where about in Sacramento do you live? I reside in Citrus Heights.

Mike


----------



## Moffett77 (Feb 10, 2010)

We just bought a small house in East Sacramento.


----------

